# Ariat Mudbuster Wellies.  -Are they any good?



## DollyDolls (14 September 2008)

Currently have hunters &amp; always had hunters.  I know my current wellies only have about another 6months max wear left in them, and as my grannie is already asking about xmas, I thinking about asking for a new pair.

However seeing them recently I noted that the quality is awful &amp; would never last 2months let alone 2yrs.  Hence why I want some market research on the Ariats.

-Any opinions?


----------



## jen1 (14 September 2008)

I got a pair off ebay a couple of months ago, just started wearing them yesterday as my old cheapie boots finally gave up the ghost and I was getting a very wet right foot! All I can say so far though is that they are really comfortable and seem very well made. Not sure how they compare with Hunters as never had them but I have also heard that Hunters are now not very good so may be worth giving the Ariats a go. Also Ariat have very good customer service so if they do go wrong I think they would be extremely helpful!


----------



## Joss (14 September 2008)

I got fed up with Hunters lasting me less than a year so I got a pair of Ariat wellies at Badminton this year.  So far i really like them.  They are chunkier than Hunters &amp; therefore a little heavier.  Hopefully this means they will last a while.  Basically so far so good! At the mo I would definitely recommend them.


----------



## Bess (14 September 2008)

I've got a pair and I like them, they are comfy to wear with the Ariat sole inside, they feel much more supportive than Hunters and the sole on the bottom gives better grip and doesn't wear out as much.   I've had mine since last winter.


----------



## scotsmare (14 September 2008)

I love mine


----------



## DollyDolls (14 September 2008)

Oohhh, I need to try a pair on then.  It'll be hard as I just find the hunters to be the most perfect fit.  Fingers crossed my feet approve!


----------



## chriscrogul (17 September 2008)

My first pair of (lady) hunters lasted me eight years of constant use until my calves expanded drasticaly during/after pregnancy, couldn't cope with the strain!  Every subsequent pair has given up after a couple of months, so I'd be interested to hear from any one with Ariat wellies!


----------



## bennsboy (23 September 2008)

Love tha Ariats have hammered mine this 'summer' can were them all day feet and legs never ache


----------



## brightmount (24 September 2008)

Took my daughter welly shopping today and she tried on the Ariats but they are wide in the foot so they were no good for her, she got Toggi instead. This is just a bit of info for your market research! The Ariats do look nice though.


----------

